
This supersized drone will fly you to work (or anywhere) - y0ghur7_xxx
http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/06/184-delivery-drone-for-people/
======
ChuckMcM
Interesting, although challenging to see it actually land somewhere. And with
a 23 minute hard deadline, if you were backed up at the drone landing pad at
work, well you would not want to idly wait for traffic ahead to clear up :-).

Also very curious about those motors. Given a 260 lb passenger limit, the
total system is probably 500 - 600 lbs and you then need to move 650 lbs of
air through three engines (if you want engine out recoverability). So a single
engine generating a nominal 200 lbs of thrust? So 800N over 23 minutes is
about a megawatt if I did the math correctly. Not sure if you can store enough
energy in that volume at a low enough weight to meet their specs. But I'd love
to see it fly.

[1] Great discussion of airplane engine power --
[http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/propulsion/q0195.shtml](http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/propulsion/q0195.shtml)

